# Losing Sleep



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

Ok, I've only had my 3 for a day and a half now and I'm already losing sleep over it... First there was the night before delivery; I went to bed at 10pm, woke up at 12am, 2am, 4am, 4:30am, 5am, 5:30am, and 6am, at which point I just admitted defeat and laid in bed until 7ish. Fast forward to last night, I woke up at 4am, but sadly that's relatively normal... but then I woke back up around 6am and couldn't fall back asleep. All I could think about was it being time to get up so I could drive to the gym, then work, then lunch, etc.

I suspect that will all fade fast, but suffice to say I freaking love this car. The instant acceleration is intoxicating and the TACC / autopilot has made my drive home so much more relaxing. The silence inside the car and clarity of the music probably contribute there as well. The only thing I've hated was seeing a friend use the emergency door handle on the passenger side when I gave them a ride today. I need to get in the habit of telling people how to open the doors from the inside and out. Which brings me to another side effect of a silent cabin... I get in like normal, and then I try yelling to people outside as they stand there confused about how the handles work, but they can't hear me because the cabin is so well sealed.

The range has been great so far, even though I frequently mash the accelerator. Tomorrow will be the first time I charge it, and not because it needs to be charged, but just because I have free charging at work and figure I may as well top it off before the weekend.

Another thing I absolutely love is the air conditioning. I never would have thought that I would appreciate something so "simple" so much. The cabin seems to always be at a comfortable temperature without blasting me with air. The few times I've pre-conditioned, the car reaches the desired temp within a minute or so. Granted I'm only talking 8-10 degrees of variance with the relatively mild weather at the moment.

The single pedal driving has taken some getting used to, but I absolutely love it. The only time I touch the break pedal is to disengage TACC or come to a complete stop when TACC isn't engaged, which is almost never... because I love it. I love that you can use the accelerator with TACC engaged to quickly speed up for whatever reason, then take your foot off and it resumes to your set speed. I drive mostly suburb "city" streets where autopilot isn't quite up to snuff for my liking. Instead, I'm finding that I prefer just engaging TACC and steering myself.

I kind of eluded to this earlier, but with the cabin so silent and having the premium sound system, music is amazing. Even the built in streaming sounds great at pretty much any volume. Phone calls are also great. Very clear on both ends and I don't feel like I have to speak loudly like I did in my ICE.

Lastly (for now), I love not having a physical key. I use my phone and so far have had no problems (iPhone); but we'll see if it keeps working so well consistently. I do carry the card in my wallet just in case.

With that, I'm going to pretend I "need" to go to the grocery store so that I have an excuse to go for another drive.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Warning: it doesn't fade. At least 2 months later, I still look for any excuse to drive, wash, or look at the car. Anyone need anything at the grocery store?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

sclyde said:


> Ok, I've only had my 3 for a day and a half now and I'm already losing sleep over it... First there was the night before delivery; I went to bed at 10pm, woke up at 12am, 2am, 4am, 4:30am, 5am, 5:30am, and 6am, at which point I just admitted defeat and laid in bed until 7ish. Fast forward to last night, I woke up at 4am, but sadly that's relatively normal... but then I woke back up around 6am and couldn't fall back asleep. All I could think about was it being time to get up so I could drive to the gym, then work, then lunch, etc.
> 
> I suspect that will all fade fast, but suffice to say I freaking love this car. The instant acceleration is intoxicating and the TACC / autopilot has made my drive home so much more relaxing. The silence inside the car and clarity of the music probably contribute there as well. The only thing I've hated was seeing a friend use the emergency door handle on the passenger side when I gave them a ride today. I need to get in the habit of telling people how to open the doors from the inside and out. Which brings me to another side effect of a silent cabin... I get in like normal, and then I try yelling to people outside as they stand there confused about how the handles work, but they can't hear me because the cabin is so well sealed.
> 
> ...


Dear Sleepless in Salt Lake,

Thank you for making me want this car even more that I thought was physically possible. It's already all I can think about and now I know my pre-VIN sleep loss will get even worse once I take delivery. P.S. maybe Elon should market sleeping pills for factory floor sleeping and Telsaholics.

Yours truly,

Sleep deprived Model 3 stocker.......


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

I forgot to mention how awesomely roomy the interior is. I gave two friends a ride today who are both about 6’2”; one sat up front and the other behind him and they had more than enough room. 

On a similar topic I also love easy entry... something so simple as moving the seat back and steering wheel up makes it so easy to get in and out. As soon as I put my foot on the break and it scoots me in and adjusts the steering wheel, I tend to get a “whoa, cool!” from passengers.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Ahh! you guys are just crazy! me next!!


----------



## dolphindefense (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks for the write up. As i am still waiting for my VIN and delivery, i took it upon myself to read the entire owners manual. After reading your post (OP), just wanted to let you know that the manual states that you should be charging your vehicle at all times, even when not in use or even if you have a sufficient charge for the next day. This will improve overall battery life. Therefore, top up all the time regardless!


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

dolphindefense said:


> Thanks for the write up. As i am still waiting for my VIN and delivery, i took it upon myself to read the entire owners manual. After reading your post (OP), just wanted to let you know that the manual states that you should be charging your vehicle at all times, even when not in use or even if you have a sufficient charge for the next day. This will improve overall battery life. Therefore, top up all the time regardless!


Interesting... this is good to know. I may have to throw it on the charger for a top-off either each morning or after lunch during the week to keep it in tip-top shape.

On another note... day 6 and I had to drive my ICE today. So loud and slow in comparison. Oh, and you have to actually apply the brakes when you want to slow down! Crazy how quickly the brain learns new behaviors.


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

Great write-up. Glad to know I’m not alone: Monday night after configuring, I woke up at 2:00am and that was it. We were stunned to get the invitation, and up until that point the plan was to defer for the standard interior (both our current cars have lock buttons and window winding handles). I was pragmatically thinking the end of the year.

VIN waiting is like Christmas— then delivery really will be like Christmas!

I need to find the 3 manual, already read the wall charger one twice.


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

There are other threads with this topic, so I'll keep it brief and to the point of my personal experience, but I got a loaner Model S P90D briefly today while my 3 was serviced. Nothing major; when I took delivery one of my door handles was "sticking" so I made an appointment to get it replaced later on. Anyway, my overall service experience was great. During the scheduling they offered me a loaner knowing it would be at least a few hours. I had no expectations, but ended up getting an S. Smooth pickup and drop off.

As for the reason I'm posting... having had my 3 for a few weeks now and switching to an S, I did not like it as much. I've driven a handful of Model S before with friends and family owning them, and I do love it aesthetically and love the uncanny acceleration, but it just doesn't drive the same. The model I had wasn't very old (2016 with 21k miles), but the seats felt uncomfortable, I hate the lack of a proper arm rest, something was creaking on the interior, without a glass roof the rear view was terrible, and worse of all it just felt like a boat handling wise.

Obviously a lot of that comes down to getting comfortable with a car, making it your own, etc. Some things have also been addressed since the model year of this loaner. The common theme across all Model S I've driven, however, is that it just feels big and unwieldy. Especially in comparison to the 3. Am I being too critical or has anyone else shared this experience? Just curious and wanted to share. In any case, I'm not complaining... I'll take a Model S or X loaner any day.


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

We test drove a Model S last year. I expected it to feel like a boat since I currently drive a Yaris, but it didn’t. Perhaps I didn’t notice the size among all the rest that was different operating that car.

I’m betting it’s but-not-MY-car syndrome. I’ve always felt that way about service loaners


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

sclyde said:


> There are other threads with this topic, so I'll keep it brief and to the point of my personal experience, but I got a loaner Model S P90D briefly today while my 3 was serviced. Nothing major; when I took delivery one of my door handles was "sticking" so I made an appointment to get it replaced later on. Anyway, my overall service experience was great. During the scheduling they offered me a loaner knowing it would be at least a few hours. I had no expectations, but ended up getting an S. Smooth pickup and drop off.
> 
> As for the reason I'm posting... having had my 3 for a few weeks now and switching to an S, I did not like it as much. I've driven a handful of Model S before with friends and family owning them, and I do love it aesthetically and love the uncanny acceleration, but it just doesn't drive the same. The model I had wasn't very old (2016 with 21k miles), but the seats felt uncomfortable, I hate the lack of a proper arm rest, something was creaking on the interior, without a glass roof the rear view was terrible, and worse of all it just felt like a boat handling wise.
> 
> Obviously a lot of that comes down to getting comfortable with a car, making it your own, etc. Some things have also been addressed since the model year of this loaner. The common theme across all Model S I've driven, however, is that it just feels big and unwieldy. Especially in comparison to the 3. Am I being too critical or has anyone else shared this experience? Just curious and wanted to share. In any case, I'm not complaining... I'll take a Model S or X loaner any day.


I love my dad's Model S but it does feel like a boat to me. Not a bad thing by the way, just the feeling that the car is very big. I believe a lot of that feeing comes from my preference for smaller cars.


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

jsanford said:


> We test drove a Model S last year. I expected it to feel like a boat since I currently drive a Yaris, but it didn't. Perhaps I didn't notice the size among all the rest that was different operating that car.
> 
> I'm betting it's but-not-MY-car syndrome. I've always felt that way about service loaners


Must be something like that. My other car is a Jeep and it doesn't feel like a boat either. In any case, I'm just extremely happy with my 3


----------



## Gloob (Apr 27, 2018)

After owning my Model 3 for over 2 months I still try to find any excuse to go out to my car or drive around. I usually drive 100+ miles daily and enjoyed every moment of it.


----------



## Gary Macdonald (Apr 20, 2016)

sclyde said:


> ...With that, I'm going to pretend I "need" to go to the grocery store so that I have an excuse to go for another drive.


Grocery store run. I can hear it now: (even though I don't have my car yet)

Beloved Wife: Did you remember the limes?
Me: Dang!
Ten minutes later,
BW: Did you get sour cream?
Me: Dang!
Ten minutes later,
BW: You forgot avocados, didn't you? Never mind. I'll go.
Ten minutes later,
Me: Did you get some wraps?
BW: Dang!


----------

